
Online web browsing logs (including porn) of 1mln+ people across Africa leaked - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/12/31/vpnmentor-pornography-web-browsing-south-africa-internet-history-conor-isp/
======
ponsin
From the article it looks like it's just south Africa.

